
Amazon Offers Millions of Songs in High-Quality Audio. Even Neil Young Approves - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/17/business/amazon-music-hd.html
======
mullingitover
Oh Neil, I love you, but really? Still selling that snake oil?[1]

[1] [https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/02/pono-player-
review-a...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/02/pono-player-review-a-
tall-refreshing-drink-of-snake-oil/2/)

